# Trout and salmon egg cures



## troutyeah (Nov 23, 2013)

I know there are numerous ways to cure your eggs and skeins for salmon and steelhead wither it be a homemade mixture , commercial store bought , dry cure or wet cure and many more ways to scent those eggs to make those eggs fish catching candy.I thought this would be a great thread to post and swap and share our favorite cures and scents for curing roe and other baits for salmon and steelhead.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Old thread, but I'll bump it. It is getting to be that time of the year again. I use Amish Outfitters Flash Cure.

https://amishoutfitters.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=7&products_id=34&zenid=140d6394cf90651ba8c371aa054dc35c


----------

